# Our Horizons Unlimited Cavarno 2 small transit campervan



## activecampers

Thought I'd do a quick post, as most people we see out and about using aires and wildcamping use large(er) vans.  Well, we've got a SWB transit van conversion and it is perfect for wild camping.

Its size and colour mean it doesn't stand out much, so we can get away with more than a traditional white coachbuilt







See how close we can park next to Como without getting seen 






We've got a summary here Our Van > and a detailed review and our mods can be found on the menus.

Its now "fully" winterised and we've been snowboarding in it before, but for this winter we'll be sticking on some snow tyres and hopefully go snowboarding in the alps for a few months....

These little vans are quite rare so if you want any info then let me know or catch me at the NEC show where I help out the supplier on the stand as we know the usage of the vans better than him lol!


----------



## Captain

Nice looking van, I can see what you mean about blending in. 

Enjoy your travels and welcome to the site by the way 

Regards Captain.


----------



## activecampers

Captain said:


> Nice looking van, I can see what you mean about blending in.
> 
> Enjoy your travels and welcome to the site by the way
> 
> Regards Captain.



Cheers.
When helping at the NEC we talk to people and a lot of customers don't even consider colour for blending in till we mention it!  The makers are releasing a panther-black edition which, I guess, may be down to us in part!  Buying again we'd go dark and tint all the windows...


----------



## colpot

activecampers said:


> Its now "fully" winterised and we've been snowboarding in it before, but for this winter we'll be sticking on some snow tyres and hopefully go snowboarding in the alps for a few months....



I guess the snow tyres will help you get back up the hill to the start. What tricks can you do in it?


----------



## activecampers

lol!  
You know what I mean


----------

